# Daily use of undercoat rake?



## Scootch77 (7 mo ago)

Hey everyone, I have been searching for this answer for a few hours now, and while I think it's OK I would just like to confirm.

My golden is just about 9 months now and is shedding like crazy. I think due to losing his puppy coat and also since it is spring time.

I am trying to manage the amount of hair around the house. I am thinking about buying a high velocity dryer as I read that is best for managing the shedding, but in the meantime, I just want to confirm if using an undercoat rake daily is safe for the animal and his coat? It is not the furminator type with blades, as I read those can damage his coat. Right now I have been brushing daily with an undercoat rake (this type), and then a pin brush afterwards.

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd probably suggest checking around your area for a Petsmart or similar store which has a "do it yourself" bathing area. Basically you pay $10 to bathe and blow dry your dog. Assuming you take the time to thoroughly dry your dog while you are there, that should help alleviate some of the shedding.

Goldens have a big coat blow anywhere between 8 months and 12-15 months - where yes, if you are not bathing/drying your dog regularly can drive you nuts with the amount of fur the dog is losing. 

Regarding using a rake every day - I'm honestly not sure how to answer that. It probably won't hurt anything, but I don't think it's necessary to comb or brush a dog daily. Maybe only suggestion is spritz the coat with water prior to brushing to alleviate static and help you get all the loose coat out.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

I have one similar to that which I use every day during shedding season It's a single row of teeth ( like a comb) and I don't see any issues with their coat. I only use outside due to the amount of hair that comes out. When it's not shedding season, I get almost zero hair.


----------



## Scootch77 (7 mo ago)

@Megora I have only been brushing daily recently due to the amount of shedding for the spring time. Thank you for the tips on the water and the idea of the self serve pet wash, I will give that a try.


@Cjm Thanks for the reply, that is reassuring! Hoping this crazy shedding will be done soon haha


----------



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

Scootch77 said:


> I just want to confirm if using an undercoat rake daily is safe for the animal and his coat?.
> 
> Right now I have been brushing daily with an undercoat rake (this type), and then a pin brush afterwards.


I use myundercoat rake almost every time I brush my Golden. Works best. But the pic you showed seems to have the rotating teeth. I have one, seemed like a good idea. Can’t hold a candle to my old standard rake.

But I also use a comb and two different slicker brushes. It’s a never ending battle.


----------

